# Record from Radio



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It would be nice if Tivo could tune/record radio as well as TV. (Since the FM band lies between channels 6 and 7, I wonder if this could even be done with existing hardware, with just a software update?) So-called "HD radio" would be nice, too.

Going really far out now... Some people like to watch sports on TV while listening to different announcers via radio. This doesn't work if you're trying to use Tivo features at the same time. (It doesn't work all that well anyway, with varying delays between sources.) Could Tivo provide a way to sync up the soundtrack from one recording with the video from another?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I used to record to VHS baseball games with the audio from the TV broadcast on one stereo channel, and the audio from the radio on the other. 

Friends who borrowed the tapes but had only mono VCRs were not amused.


----------

